# Sony Vegas 8 Pro - How to reset settings?



## brooklynbear (Jul 30, 2008)

I would love to return my Sony Vegas 8 to its original "factory settings." Does anyone know how?

Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hold down Ctrl-Shift while starting Vegas to restore to factory settings.


----------



## karliii3 (Apr 18, 2010)

does this work the same as sony vegas 9 pro?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, Ctrl-Shift to reset.


----------

